# Die Skriptdatei "Z:\xxxxx.vbs" wurde nicht gefeunden



## Dr_Acula (2. Februar 2009)

hallo leute,
also ich hab meinen mp3 player vorgestern angeschlossen und der wurde nicht vom system erkannt... danach wollte ich auf einer der festplatten zugreifen und das ging aufeinmal auch nicht mehr .... danach hab ich dann den virenscanner laufen lassen und nun kommt folgende fehlermeldung wenn ich auf eine der festplatten zugreifen wil

Die Skriptdatei "Z:\xxxxx.vbs" wurde nicht gefeunden

was muss ich nun machen ? 

schonmal danke


----------



## Johannes7146 (3. Februar 2009)

das hört sich nicht gesund an 

Mach mal bei deinem Virenscanner ein update und lass ihn nochmal laufen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Februar 2009)

Mal angenommen, *Z:\xxxxx.vbs* ist nur ein Beispiel für die Meldung, würde es weiterhelfen, wenn du den tatsächlich genannten Pfad posten würdest, um dem Störenfried auf die Spur zu Kommen 

Dürfte aber soetwas hier sein, tippe ich mal : http://forum.kaspersky.com/lofiversion/index.php/t59009.html


----------



## Johannes7146 (3. Februar 2009)

Mach mal deinen Explorer auf. Entweder beim IE oder beim windows Explorer.
Steht gaaaaaaanz oben (also auf der höhe von den Buttons für minimieren, wiederherstellen und schließen) in der Titelleiste "Hacked by ......"


http://www.trojaner-board.de/50076-hacked-der-titelleiste-meines-internet-explorer.html


----------



## Dr_Acula (3. Februar 2009)

ja also die genaue bezeichnung ist halt 
"C:\DANIEL.vbs."
"D:\DANIEL.vbs"
"Y:\DANIEL.vbs"
"Z:\DANIEL.vbs."

und ja es steht oben in der Leiste hacked by DANIEL


----------



## Johannes7146 (3. Februar 2009)

guck dir den link von mir und von sven an.
Damit sollte dir geholfen sein


----------

